# Toyota/Subaru or Mercedes



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok guys following my earlier thread "Toyota GT-86" http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277482.

I now have a problem on my hands. First off i'd like to explain the situation...
I currently own a 08 plate Alfa Romeo Brera 2.2JTS Prodrive with 33,000 miles on the clock. This is pretty much under offer and will leave me with some equity. :doublesho

I have therefore been looking at buying one of two cars: Subaru BRZ/Toyota GT-86 (Same car, same price, different badge) or the Mercedes C250 CDI AMG sport plus coupe!

Now lets forget the costs, (I'll be leasing). The subaru costs £30-£40 more a month than the Mercedes. Were talking figures between £325 - £380 per month.

I've driven the Toyota/Subaru and loved it... as I said can't stop thinking about it, but I'm struggling to turn my nose up to a brand new mercedes. and struggling to convince the Mrs that the Subaru is the better car...:wall:

Have a look at the following links i'd appreciate what you guys think or what you would do.

Subaru BRZ: http://subaru.co.uk/vehicles/brz/

Mercedes C250 CDI AMG sport plus: http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/con...4/facts/equipment_accessories/lines.0002.html


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Seeing as you have asked  Personally I would take the Merc Coupe. Thats a great engine, looks the business and will have some nice toys.

As nice as the Subaru and GT-86 is, its not in the same league as the merc in terms of build quality or panache. (check that out for a word on a Monday!)

Merc coupe in White will look epic. Just like the Actual AMG version. Good luck sir.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess it depends on how you drive, if your going to spend most of your life on the motoway then the merc wins, if its on the back roads then the Toyota .... however what sounds better .... I drive a merc or I drive a Toyota .... putting the snobbey comment to oneside i would rather have the merc over the TOyota any day.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

personally i dont like subarus for several reasons but one is that everyone will think your a ****** if your driving one


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Get the Merc, I stand to be corrected, but I don't recall a song which goes "oh lord won't you buy me a Toyota/Subaru"....


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Get the Merc, I stand to be corrected, but I don't recall a song which goes "oh lord won't you buy me a Toyota/Subaru"....


LOL'age !!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Get the Merc. The facelift coupe model is a beaut!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Get the Merc. The facelift coupe model is a beaut!


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Only one choice IMHO - as lovely as the Subaru is, the Merc is head and shoulders above it. :thumb:


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

merc alllllll day long


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

how about the E Class convertible just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I will go against the grain and say the Subaru or the Toyota - A lot of my colleagues have new mercs and have literally no end of engine trouble some of them on their 3rd replacement due to very sensitive ECU's - forever going into Limp Home Mode etc etc - now I am a fan of German cars and the previously mentioned build quality but the Japanese are no slouches when it comes to this also.

Personally with the premium german brands I find unless you can get the very top engine model - the one that screams its nuts off with performance then they are otherwise comfortable but a bit soul-less for for my taste.

I dont imagine you having any problem finding the soul in the Subaru...Just my opinion and I am not hating the German brands here at all - I would have one all day long.......if there were no Japanese cars available lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> how about the E Class convertible just to mix it up a bit.


Just a tad homosexual.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Just a tad homosexual.


care to elaborate?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want comfort buy the Merc, if you enjoy driving and frequent country roads then its the GT86 / BRZ - pretty bizarre choice of cars to have to decide between


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gt-86 it will be more fun than that gutless 204hp merc thing which weighs 1655kg ffs!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grommit said:


> Just a tad homosexual.


ha your one to talk mr head of the homos!!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> ha your one to talk mr head of the homos!!!


hahah shut it ya bumdar :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> care to elaborate?


I said it for effect, nothing to elaborate. x


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> I said it for effect, nothing to elaborate. x


Muppet


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Gt-86 it will be more fun than that gutless 204hp merc thing which weighs 1655kg ffs!!


I just don't see the point of the merc, it's just a dull derv eurobox.

E55 or something with any guts whatsoever on the other hand...

But then again, I guess the e55 is too gay for some


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't the Gt86 only 200bhp also with a pathetic 151lbs of torque. 

Bit dissapointing for such a sporty looking car.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Driven all 3 cars and to be honest it's a tough call as they're all pretty terrible.

The GT86/BRZ will eventually be decent cars when the after market start producing FI kits, as they are stock though they are buzzy gutless motors that are horrible when rev'd but need to be rev'd to get the most out of them.

The GT86 is slightly more entertaining as it has a softer front ARB and a firmer rear ARB, but the BRZ is slightly more scalpel like in it's apex hunting abilities.

After a couple of hours driving both over various roads though i'd had enough and would sooner catch the bus than drive either again in stock form.

Great idea terrible terrible motors.


The Merc is far smoother but it's also far heavier, it's a real struggle to string a series of corners together as it ends up wobbling between the apex's.

If your not really into driving just for the fun of it, then the Merc would be the better car.
If your a bit of an enthusiast who enjoys driving you'll be bored senseless in the Merc.


Obviously we all different, for me though at least the GT86 has the potential to be a decent car when a turbo/supercharger is fitted, the Merc is a bit of a bus no matter what you do to it.

In stock form though i'd pick the Merc and just waft to work until i bought a better car.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Toyota/Subaru will stand out from the crowd, the merc will blend in (albeit a top motor)' if lease do you have "x" days to swap if not for you?

Subaru/Toyota vote for me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mart. said:


> Isn't the Gt86 only 200bhp also with a pathetic 151lbs of torque.
> 
> Bit dissapointing for such a sporty looking car.


You dont need bags of power if it handles great out the box.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> Isn't the Gt86 only 200bhp also with a pathetic 151lbs of torque.
> 
> Bit dissapointing for such a sporty looking car.


Merc doesn't have much more power and is a barge.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

No question .. Merc !! Even if the Merc was the most expensive payments there is no way I would go for the Toyota / Subaru.. They will be commonplace in no time and look like a cheap shellsuit................


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> No question .. Merc !! Even if the Merc was the most expensive payments there is no way I would go for the Toyota / Subaru.. They will be commonplace in no time and look like a cheap shellsuit................


The merc *is* already commonplace and does just look like another boring saloon.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well the Merc comes with some Microfibre and Part fake leather seats if that takes your fancy.

I can't believe they actually tell you it's fake leather on the Merc Site: "sports seats upholstered in black Dinamica® microfibre with side bolsters in black Artico *artificial leather*"

Fair play to them though as most modern leather is a pile of poo.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I would go for the Merc myself. I have seen the facelift C Class Coupe and its a very classy car. 
The Tobaru I would have gone for if it had more power and a turbo. Needs enough power but what it has now is not enough.
Alex


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

GT86 for me, if you like driving the merc will bore you stupid.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

GT86 is my choice, Mercs are still to me an "old mans car"


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all thanks for your feedback and according to the poll the majority of you would have picked the Mercedes over the Subarau/Toyota.

I've decided to put the purchase on hold for now, due to other commitments. Also contrary to the poll th truth is I would have gone for the Subaru.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw a Toyota GT86 parked by the side of road the other day - the first time I have been able to see one up close other than one whizzing by in passing traffic. I was struck by its diminutive size and surprised just how much I was drawn and attracted to it. Either variant would get my choice over the Mercedes I think - just to be different from the herd. 

Both lovely cars though - good luck with whatever you decide to buy in the future :thumb:


----------

